# biceps only workout!!!!



## junior360 (Aug 8, 2017)

I've been training arms and seen some developments however after training last monday I trained biceps felt I gave them a good blasting, had my training partner keep an eye on form. However the day after my rear delts and front head felt they had a work out the day after my biceps got it. I am a little worred that my shoulders took most of the benifit of the work out. Could you give me tips as to Isolate the bicep more??? As Im scratching my head having used preacher and seted curls.


----------



## Fitraver (Aug 12, 2017)

Concentration Curls, single arm Cable curls, DB spider curls, curls machines, there's tons. It's all about the mind muscle. Think about the bicep contracting every single rep.


----------



## whoremoan (Jun 13, 2018)

use cables, pick one excericise you know you hold perfect form on and really feel it; and go crazy on it , do 6-8 sets and decrease sets elsewhere


----------



## Victory (Jun 27, 2018)

I would never train just biceps in one day. Although if you want to improve them go for it. I would at least add in triceps as well.


----------



## striffe (Jun 27, 2018)

Get Big Biceps (AVOID THESE 5 MISTAKES!) - YouTube







Research perfect form then try to duplicate that and over time get stronger with that form. Once you have that form mastered I would look into training your biceps more as well.


----------



## AGGRO (Jul 10, 2018)

Victory said:


> I would never train just biceps in one day. Although if you want to improve them go for it. I would at least add in triceps as well.



I agree. They are such a small muscle. I don't think they require that much volume to grow for most. I would hit them low volume but a few times per week and combine with other muscle groups. I suppose 1 big session every few weeks could be good though. The key is the form and I think they respond better to higher reps. I would also rotate exercises and use db's, barbells, cables, plates, machines and so on.


----------



## Jtooswol (Oct 20, 2018)

Heavy back workouts and targeted training 2x a week works for me


----------



## ketsugo (Oct 22, 2018)

Fitraver said:


> Concentration Curls, single arm Cable curls, DB spider curls, curls machines, there's tons. It's all about the mind muscle. Think about the bicep contracting every single rep.





Bump what he says [emoji316]


----------



## ketsugo (Oct 22, 2018)

Just keep on you’ll find your path . 30 years ago when I was still beginning and much younger I was so busy work school , military that I didn’t even train my biceps and they grew huge thick from heavy back work . However if it’s that important to you - when performing a bicep exercise ( or any ) consciously flex the muscle . Don’t just move weight up and down flex hard . At top of movement flex hard and hold a moment lower slower then you lift . But you should train all muscles that way as it will enhance mind connection with body


----------



## Viking (Oct 23, 2018)

It's all about form. Contract, squeeze and hold. I believe for most arms respond best to higher reps. But still do some heavy 8-10 rep sets as well. Rotate exercises and imagine pumping up the bi-cep on every single rep and make them burn. One heavy back day plus biceps on a 2nd day in the week should work well for you. Although your form is much more important than how many times you train them. You can't go wrong with training them 1-2 weekly.


----------

